# Champion and working line



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

I am currently looking for a GSD. We are pretty sure we won't be showing him in any shows on appearance wise. We are also pretty sure he won't be used in schutzhund training either. We pretty much want a GSD that we can take to the park and exercise daily and train him in obedience and of course a few other things. So my question is, when looking for one, what should I be looking for. I know this is a vague question. But thanks in advance!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If you look in the forum called "Choosing a Breeder" there is a sticky post at the top that says "Things to Look for in a Responsible Breeder". I would start there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Out of the litter Seger came from, 2 boys went to working homes and 2 went to pet homes (not sure about the girls).

His sire was 2nd at the schutzhund Nationals this year. His mother was a competitor last year and is a Sch3. These are champion working lines. 

My point, not all puppies from the litter are going to working/sport homes. Don't worry about the championships or the color. Look for the dogs you like and find a breeder you trust.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

man the word "champion" sounds so much cooler and more majestic then "working"


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Out of the litter Seger came from, 2 boys went to working homes and 2 went to pet homes (not sure about the girls).
> 
> His sire was 2nd at the schutzhund Nationals this year. His mother was a competitor last year and is a Sch3. These are champion working lines.
> 
> My point, not all puppies from the litter are going to working/sport homes. Don't worry about the championships or the color. Look for the dogs you like and find a breeder you trust.


Yeah I was assuming that if I got a working dog, he would have to compete so I was wondering if there were just pet GSD. I don't really care about champion lines and all that. Just would really like to have a good quality dog that I won't have to worry about having hip and elbow problems, nice temperament and really just an overall good dog. I still have a lot of research to do, but this forum is really helpful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want a great pet/companion, most any responsible breeder will have a "pet" in a litter. My males breeder has had dogs go to pet homes and competitive homes(in different venues) also SAR. All of the dogs are pets, first and foremost. 
What is amazing, is some of those 'pet' home people end up doing sport or whatever and excel in it. Look at the breeders whole program when you are researching, you never know what the future may hold!


----------

